# Garrard Presentation Watch



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Just looking at a few watches I have that I am curious about.

This is an oval Garrard gentleman's watch presented by Leyland Cars to a friend of my late father in law.

Am I right in thinking this is late 70's? Also is this a 'good' watch and was Garrard the maker or just the retailer, please? Any other information welcomed.

Yet again trying sharing photos on Google:

https://goo.gl/photos/Fmgo7V8Cs2yvfi987

TIA

Vigman


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Hi

Yes I would say that this dates from the 1970s. I am assuming this is a mechanical watch. Perhaps you could confirm this.

The House of Garrard advertises itself as the 'longest serving jewellery house in the world' and was appointed as Crown Jeweller by Queen Victoria. As far as I am aware all of their watches contained imported Swiss movements that were cased by Garrard in Britain, but others might have more information on this.

It is not possible to comment definitively on the movement without a picture with the back removed. Having said that, all of the Garrard movements I have seen have been of good quality (mostly ETA), so I think that this is likely to be the case in this instance. It is nice to see a Garrard that is still in its case for a change. All the ones I have seen have been uncased, presumably as a consequence of their solid gold cases being melted down (though this one looks like it is gold-plated).


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Graham Osborne said:


> As far as I am aware all of their watches contained imported Swiss movements that were cased by Garrard in Britain, but others might have more information on this.


 Smiths produced a number of watches for Garrard, and these would have contained the English movements such as the 12.15 and the 19/25 jewel calibres used in the Everest and Imperial ranges.


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

AVO said:


> Smiths produced a number of watches for Garrard, and these would have contained the English movements such as the 12.15 and the 19/25 jewel calibres used in the Everest and Imperial ranges.


 Thanks for adding this Avo.

G


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It's a 70s watch and while it might be manual wind it could be quartz as well. It fits the size and style of most non-sport quartz watches out there from that period.

In my opinion I would say that it's a cheap watch. Are you selling it or buying it ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

If I may add to @AVO contribution, Garrard's along with the Goldsmiths & Silversmiths Co (merged 1952) were 'retained' by several prominent companies to supply presentation, retirement timepieces (watches, clocks, barometers, etc), too the likes of British Leyland, ICI, British Steel, & Rail, Transport companies, etc

They would often buy watches in bulk to inscribe at later dates as & when required.

This has led to disputes over dating of timepieces as the inscription often differed from the timepieces date of manufacture.

They also retailed for J.W.Benson.

Edit.

They were also retailers of Paul Buhre timepieces.

Don't know how I forgot that, I have several. :bash:


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It is a mechanical watch. I would hope it would have been fairly good quality as a presentation piece

I might try and get a photo of the movement. Although this came to me through the family I keep all watches that I get cheaply at boot sales or house clearances intending to find out about them.

I have sold gold watches on EBay almost always bought by the same person in Hong Kong. I will sell any watches that are just taking up storage space

My speciality knowledge is in early domestic antiques from 1400 to 1750 as well as general antiques and curios but I am always interested in learning about new items and specialist forums like this are very helpful and informative.

TIA

Vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Apologies for the inconsistent posting but illness and hospital visits get in the way!

I intended to take a photo of this watch's movement. It has a very tight seal and no obvious indentation to get leverage. My question is what is the approved way to remove pressed on watch backs, please? I have a tool for unscrewing backs but find using the thinnest blade or micro screwdriver leads to slippage and scratches (senior members shudders at this point!)

TIA

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I use one of these but they do one with a narrower blade which is the one i have and prefer , never had a problem with it , use wet and dry to keep the end clean and sharpish , had it for years

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Watch-Case-Back-Opener-Knife-Battery-Changing-Watches-Repair-Tool-Kit-/152248626897?hash=item2372b9aed1:g:N44AAOSwNRdX4P9~


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vigman said:


> Apologies for the inconsistent posting but illness and hospital visits get in the way!
> 
> I intended to take a photo of this watch's movement. It has a very tight seal and no obvious indentation to get leverage. My question is what is the approved way to remove pressed on watch backs, please? I have a tool for unscrewing backs but find using the thinnest blade or micro screwdriver leads to slippage and scratches (senior members shudders at this point!)
> 
> ...


 I use one like this. I've always found it a lot better than the knife type.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Vig, hope you are feeling better. :thumbsup:

I have a selection of case openers including old pen/fruit knives I've finished down by hand on a wet stone :yes: .

If it's very tight I've had success using a Stanley blade broken in half (put some gloves on)

I always use a piece of cling film folded double over case back (for snap on & screw back).

If there is no visible signs of previous removal I would suggest remove strap & try between lugs.


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. I had thought of masking tape or similar for protection but cling film is a great idea! I will try various tools on broken or poor value watches

vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Just trying with an old round ended antique cake (eating) knife (the type you get in boxes of 6 with mother of pearl handles). No chance of sticking a point in yourself or the watch!

Vigman


----------

